# roadside cover help please



## shaqs77

hi,

this is the second year i have not had cover since owning a vehicle. due to a family wedding, my in laws came to leicester to attend a wedding. on a wet road her uncle lost the back end on his m3 and snapped the rear lower arm on the driverside after hitting a kerb. the alloy was destroyed and he got recovered back to luton.

today my father in laws merc A class got recovered to luton too. the drive shaft popped and was making a nasty grinding sound. it sounded as if the bearings had gone, the merc is a 07 plate with only 26k on the clock and is used very rarely as he has got another car for his daily driver!!!!!!

now im bricking it that i havent got cover. after searching on the net i found this. it seems really cheap for the level of cover. what do u guys think????

http://www.moneysupermarket.com/roadsiderescue/RoadsideDetails.asp

cheers


----------

